# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  السياسة السكانية في الاردن وعلاقتها بالامن الوطني محاضرة للقطب في كلية الدفاع الوطني

## معاذ ملحم

*السياسة السكانية في الاردن وعلاقتها بالامن الوطني / محاضرة  في كلية الدفاع الوطني*


*
أكـدت أمين عام  المجلس الاعلى للسكان الدكتورة رائده القطب أن الامن الوطني مفهوم شمولي تنموي  يأخذ بالاعتبار كافة الابعاد التنموية والسياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والعسكرية، موضحة ان الدولة الاردنية تعي اهمية الامن الوطني والسلامة الوطنية لمواطنيها باعتبارها ضمانة وطنية وواجبا اساسيا للدولة.

وبينت القطب خلال محاضرة لها في كلية الدفاع الوطني اليوم الاحد بعنوان" السياسة السكانية في الاردن وعلاقتها بالامن الوطني" ان اولويات الامن الوطني على المستوى الداخلي  تتمثل بالتنمية السياسية الادارية، والتنمية الاقتصادية من معالجة للفقر والبطالة  وتضخم وغلاء للاسعار، اضافة الى أولوية تحقيق التوازن بين النمو السكاني والنمو الاقتصادي.

وفيما يتعلق بالهجرة والامن الوطني فقد بينت  القطب ان الاردن بلد مستقبل للهجرات الطوعية والقسرية وهجرات العمالة  موضحه انه قد مر بموجات من الهجرات القسرية على مدى ستين عاما كان اخرها  هجرة الاشقاء السوريين ، الامر الذي  شكل عباً تنموياً وضغطاً متزايداً على البنى التحتية والخدمات التعليمية الصحية والاجتماعية والامنية مشيرة الى ما يقدمه الاردن من خدمات مباشرة للاجئين داخل المخيمات وخارجها ، الامر الذي  يفرض على المجتمع الدولي  ان يضطلع بواجباته  تجاه الدول المضيفة للاجئين.

وفي نهاية المحاضرة دار نقاش موسع بحضور أمر الكلية العميد الركن طلال بني ملحم , كما و أجابت خلاله القطب على اسئلة واستفسارات الدارسين في دورة الدفاع العاشرة التي يشارك فيها عدد من الدارسين من الدول الشقيقة والصديقة. 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكور معاذ على الخبر وعلى ملخص المحاضره 
الله يعطيك العافيه

*

----------

